# Infinity Blade II optimisé?



## sword66 (20 Mars 2012)

Bonjour tout le monde!

Je vous écris pour savoir si chez vous le jeu infinity blade II etait bel et bien optimisé pour le new iPad? Car chez moi il garde les graphismes d'un iPad 2 et les menus sont pixélisés ainsi que les icones... Pourtant j'ai bien la mise à jour 1.03 qui prétend l'optimisé!


----------



## Argeuh (20 Mars 2012)

Ah oui il est bien optimisé sur le nouvel iPad, aucun doute là-dessus.
Essaie de le ré-installer?


----------



## sword66 (20 Mars 2012)

Ben je viens de le réinstaller et les menus sont toujours un peu pixélisé ainsi que les icones... Et le jeu n'est pas si bluffant que ca... C'est normal?


----------

